# code pour calculatrice



## arnolix (10 Octobre 2004)

Avant de me lancer dans une recherche sur internet, je demande a tout hasard si quelqu'un a déjà une réponse.

Je désire implémenter dans un logiciel des fonctions de calculatrice. L'utilisateur saisit des formules dans un éditeur pour être ensuite calculées ou stockées en interne.

Des calculatrices il y en a à la pelle pour mac et PC. Celle fournit par Apple par exemple comporte quelque bogues (tout du moins dans l'interface). 

Comme je n'ai pas envie de refaire ce qui a été fait moult fois, existe-t-il des sources pour ce type de code qui soient libres de droit et qui soient raisonnablement fiables ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## arnolix (10 Octobre 2004)

Bon

Ai trouvé sur sourceforge.net le code    mmcalc.  Quelqu'un connait-il d'autre code de ce genre ?


----------

